# I need to choose



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Between these photos to enter in the contest.I have so many so it's easy to narrow it down just not to choose one.So I want everyones opinions.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you should do le PLK or the i think VT on the top. Well i entered the contest im screwed :-(


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful fish!!! I think the pictures are great! I must say I'm torn between the third and fourth picture...


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I was deffinatly thinking about Diego the HMPK but I like the other pictures alot.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah you have some really great pictures...I think personally for me the colours are just so striking, but really all of them are really quite beautiful I love the eyes on Mizu? The blue one? Really just beautiful fish


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, yes the first one is Mizu I love that picture of him.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I like the first picture best  . Great colors, contrast and focus.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats Mizu I entered that picture I just love him so much he is my oldest I hope he does well it would be so cool if he won.


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm... I'd say 3rd or 4th one


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

#1


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

Just beautiful.Such vivid colors,Im so jealous I can never take a good picture of my man. I personally love the combination of white fins-black beard...makes him look dangerous..
And the third one,ah,so shiney.
Your pictures are awesome,I love grumpy on the last one and the blue on the first-my fav color.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

#2!


----------

